# DIY Refit Yards in the East Coast, USA



## kluckey (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

We are hoping to spend the winter in the States and want to haul the yacht out for a period of time and work on it ourselves. We have a classic yacht, 1936 and have been living on board 3 years now doing 90% of the work needed ourselves and have travelled via the Med and the Caribbean from Scotland. 

The yacht is 64 feet long and draws 9 feet so we're quite big which unfortunately over here seems to put us in the bracket of mini Super Yacht and the quotes we are getting for yard work are horrific...$18,000 to paint the topsides for example...a job we have done ourselves twice now in about a week!

HELP! We can't pay these prices but can't find anywhere that will let us do it ourselves and the old girl is going to need painting soon!

Big huge thanks

Karen


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

East coast of the US is pretty long. If you are going to winter over consider Florida.
To find some marinas that are DIY try going to google, type in DIY marina Florida.
That will get you started. There are some on the ICW, be concerned about height restrictions due to bridges. Good luck.
Here are some links to get you going:
Do It Yourself Boat Repair Facility in Dania Beach - DIY Boat Maintenance Yard | Playboymarine.com
Waterway Guide Discussion Board • View topic - Do It Yourself Marinas Florida

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/livin...oatyard-dry-dock-storage-florida-georgia.html


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Most of the yards in Maine are DIY and is well suited to wooden boats.

The cruising is pretty good too

My wife and I live aboard our plastic 40 footer but do all work ourselves. Our yard even lends us tools or use of their shop when needed although we have been doing business with them for almost 10 years and have referred many owners to them.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Robies on stock island in the key's. Under new managment and has the biggest lift in south fla. Has some other boats like your's in the yard and you won't be constrained by season as it's in the sub-tropics. good infrastructure for all types of boat work and is a liveaboard dyi yard.( close to a good bar and grille as well.)


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of US yards will not haul wooden boats anymore.

In your position, if price is important, I would consider Trinidad or possibly Venuzuela [ check the security situation. ]

I just had a 44 footer Awlgripped for $4.3k in Trini. 15 to 20 in the USA.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I delivered a little sloop to Cartagenia Col. last year and people were doing mad work for wicked cheap.
I hauled in Venezuela, they holed my boat on the sled and thought it was funny.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Maine in winter brrrr!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe Green Cove Springs in N. Fl. but you may be too big for them to haul. Worth a phone call. Green Cove Springs Marina - The Cruiser's Homeport


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

Jarrett Bay boat works beaufort Nc much much cheaper haul out and yard fees than florida and it is a diy yard


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Tiger Point Marina and Boatyard in Fernandina Beach, FL. Class A inlet, no bridges. Very nice people. And you can get in with the 9 foot draft, which will limit you at many of the other yards. Tiger Point Marina - Home


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

The East Coast of the US does indeed cover a bit of real estate and there are no doubt hundreds if not thousands of places that allow DIY work and would be cabable of hauling your vessel.

The Chesapeake has a high concentration of such facilities and I'd recommend you concentrate your search in the Deltaville VA area of the Chesapeake. I believe there are several marina's with lifts capable of hauling your boat and there is at least one marine railway that is definitely up to the task. That facility also has a great deal of experience with wooden boats.

Checkout these places to start but there are others you might try.

Chesapeake Boat Works Homepage

Deltaville Boatyard - Full service ABYC yacht repair on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------

